# iMac G3 boot stops with "still waiting x seconds for xpt_config"



## lecast0r (Sep 21, 2020)

Hello, fine people of this forum.

I was trying to install version 12.1-RELEASE on my iMac G3 DV (model PowerMac2,2). However, I kept running into an issue where the installer would never boot into the install screen. During USB device detection, the system would recognize the keyboard and mouse, but would seem to just pause for a minute, until the following message popped up:

`run_interrupt_driven_hooks: still waiting after x seconds for xpt_config`

where _x_ is the amount of seconds since the system started waiting for xpt_config, whatever that does.

In any case, the installer never booted, and the "still waiting" message kept appearing, alongside `random: unblocking device`. I attempted some of the standard troubleshooting procedures, including removing everything not necessary for booting, and clearing the PRAM of the Mac. Neither worked to improve the situation.

I'm at a loss as to what could be going on, so any possible help would be much appreciated.


----------

